
Rust 1.38.0 - mark-simulacrum
https://blog.rust-lang.org/2019/09/26/Rust-1.38.0.html
======
dtolnay
Here is an example of the impact of pipelined compilation:

[https://gistpreview.github.io/?b19f31756dc76a050cf4fe55f348a...](https://gistpreview.github.io/?b19f31756dc76a050cf4fe55f348a9d2)

In the blue/purple graph, only the blue typechecking portion of a dependency's
build needs to complete before kicking off subsequent builds that depend on
it. The purple machine code generation portion can continue in parallel.

------
jedisct1
It doesn't work any more on Raspberry Pi.

~~~
fortran77
What happens?!

------
rvz
Judging from the 1.38.0 changelog, this one looks like a fairly toned-down
Rust release. Nevertheless, bug-fixes and performance improvements as usual.

I think I'm going to skip this one until the recently stabilized async-await
feature has finally made it in the next version. :)

~~~
pimeys
It's in beta though. Planning to move ahead and start using it in our team
now.

~~~
steveklabnik
Please file bugs! We only backport major stuff to beta, but this is such an
important feature that hearing about things early is even more important than
it usually is.

~~~
pimeys
Will do. Have been doing extensive tests with nightly for a while and it's
been quite good except that lifetime bug that happened at 9/11...

